

Google Maps Nighttime - charzom
http://www-static.cc.gatech.edu/~pesti/night/

======
pg
Having built something like this would help if you apply to YC. It doesn't
take too much work, but shows you can make cool things.

------
mpc
Check out South Korea and North Korea. Yikes, what a difference.

------
chmac
Not sure what the point is, but it sure looks pretty!

